# American gree tree frog



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

Right so i've been setting up a terrarium for some anoles, and spikebrit gave me the idea of AGTF the tank dimensions is 30 x 12 x 12 so could i get a AGTF or 2 in there with a pair of anoles?


----------



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

Well then?


----------



## Bebeop1980 (Jul 10, 2008)

Don't, the frogs are nocturnal and the Anoles are active during the day. All that will happen is stressing your animals. Really not a good idea. you would be better having separate vivs.: victory:


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

yeah i wouldnt either my local rep shop does but they have 2 anoles and 2 tree frogs in a 45x45x60 and even then i dont think it enough room to keep these species together without stress issues


----------



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

any frog i can put in their with em?


----------



## Bebeop1980 (Jul 10, 2008)

No, Anoles can get very stressed so don't. When i first started with reps and frogs i made the mistake of housing the both together. 2 frogs american green tree frogs died and 1 Anole from stress. Then my white tree frog got to a good size and eat my Anoles. Not very good. This was a big mistake on my part by not studying properly on the reps.

Thankfully now i am a lot older and more cautious 

So better safe than sorry.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kinger88 (Aug 1, 2008)

I have a mixed tank of tree frogs (American Green/Grey) and Green Anoles and they are fine, i have a clear seal tank which has a shelf on each side at the top and at night the anoles go and sleep there and the frogs don't bother them

All i would say is a 12" high may not give them much jumping space


----------



## Mrs_SpongeBob (Jan 27, 2008)

Bebeop1980 said:


> No, Anoles can get very stressed so don't. When i first started with reps and frogs i made the mistake of housing the both together. 2 frogs american green tree frogs died and 1 Anole from stress. Then my white tree frog got to a good size and eat my Anoles. Not very good. This was a big mistake on my part by not studying properly on the reps.
> 
> Thankfully now i am a lot older and more cautious
> 
> So better safe than sorry.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


What caused you're White's to die? And how do you know that the Anole died of stress?

I also think that if the White had been fed enough it wouldn't have gone near the anole. Just my opinion though.

I've kept Anoles with Whites for a good couple of years and never had any problems.


----------



## matt020593 (Oct 10, 2006)

Anoles and GTFs are fine together. Mine have been anyway whenever I've mixed them.


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

There are many disadvantages to mixed or overcrowded tanks. There are no advantages for the frogs to be housed in a mixed species aquarium. 

The main problem is the high stress level that the frogs have to overcome. They are not social creatures and do not like competition of any kind. Food, water and hiding places are all potential problematic situations. Some frogs are aggressive hunters, others are stalkers. Increased stress will lead to disease eventually and most amphibian diseases are very contagious. 

Most frogs skin secretions are poisonous to some extent. The possible damage to another frog's skin will lead to problems. 

These stresses are always a problem. If you have a 10 gal tank or a 100 gal tank. 

Disease can not be eliminated, no matter how much you clean. You can take some very simple steps to eliminate stresses that will overwhelm the frog's immune system. 

The only advantage to a mixed species tank is the owner's greed to want to have a 'community' tank. There is no community when referring to wild animals.










I really hope you take note of this and put the animals wants before your own!


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

Weenoff said:


> I really hope you take note of this and put the animals wants before your own!


 
though some mayfind the illustration of the disadvantages of housing green tree frogs with anoles.
(a situation i may add which has been performed successfully by large numbers of keepers.) by displaying a picture of a whites tree frog eating a lizard, to be somewhat faecetious at best and to utterly discount the experiences of the people who have successfully housed these species together in favour of some fascisistic nanny knows best manner is to be honest a sign of both ignorance and utter arrogance.


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

Weenoff said:


> There are many disadvantages to mixed or overcrowded tanks. There are no advantages for the frogs to be housed in a mixed species aquarium.
> 
> The main problem is the high stress level that the frogs have to overcome. They are not social creatures and do not like competition of any kind. Food, water and hiding places are all potential problematic situations. Some frogs are aggressive hunters, others are stalkers. Increased stress will lead to disease eventually and most amphibian diseases are very contagious.
> 
> ...


so i that what happens to frogs if they get to stressed? Wow, i thought that you could keep like posion dart frogs in grousp of 10 or 5 OO i was wrong ..... good thing i dont own any.


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

I haven't discounted anybodys experiences. Nowhere in my post does it discount what anybody else has said.
All I have done is simply posted some relevant and truthful information on a subject someone wanted advice about. Mixing isn't in the best interest of the animals and the picture is to show what can ultimately occur. I appreciate people mix, that's their choice, I'm not disputing that. I'm offering sound advice to someone who is open to it.

Get off the high horse captaincarrot and accept I'm trying to help. Don't turn the post into a petty squabble! 

In my OWN knowledge ip3kid, that is my advice to the initial post.


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

Weenoff said:


> I haven't discounted anybodys experiences. Nowhere in my post does it discount what anybody else has said.
> All I have done is simply posted some relevant and truthful information on a subject someone wanted advice about. Mixing isn't in the best interest of the animals and the picture is to show what can ultimately occur. I appreciate people mix, that's their choice, I'm not disputing that. I'm offering sound advice to someone who is open to it.
> 
> Get off the high horse captaincarrot and accept I'm trying to help. Don't turn the post into a petty squabble!
> ...


relevant 
one would wtill question the relevance of a picture of a whites tree frog in a post about green tree frogs.
it it for eaxample as relevant as suggesting that you cannot house a domestic cat and a dog in the same house because lions eat dogs. then posting a picture of a lion eating a dog to prove your point.

where as phillipe de vosjilli has made mention of the suitabilty of anoles and usa green tree frogs as tank mates in a suitably sized enclosure. which would tend to suggest that you are in fact discounting his experiences on the subject.
and that is actually the crux of it. i do not accept that in this case you are actually trying to help.
if you were you would point the person in the direction of litterature and accounts of peoples experiences who have housed the 2 species together.
rather you are doing what many people on here tend to do when inter species mixing is mentioned and giving a knee jerk reaction to the subject based on entirely spurious and non connected evidence.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

captaincarot said:


> relevant
> one would wtill question the relevance of a picture of a whites tree frog in a post about green tree frogs.
> it it for eaxample as relevant as suggesting that you cannot house a domestic cat and a dog in the same house because lions eat dogs. then posting a picture of a lion eating a dog to prove your point.
> 
> ...


i believe weenoff is trying to help many people have suggested whites an anoles and some1 many search and find this thread later on a keep anoles and whites together (ipkid did ask if there were any species he could keep together). weenoff is simply doing the a picture is worth 1000 words (or whateva that quote is) thing i would accept his view it was not knee jerk as u put it. its simply some1 putting across relevant information that does have context to the conversation at hand. im not totally against mixing but people need to be aware of the dangers and this maybe a slightly crass and heavy handed method of warning perspective mixers its not totally without merits. many herps dont need to be housed in groups especially mixed species groups it is not for there benefit but for the benefit of the owner. warning about overcrowding and mixing 



i do agree that maybe the picture was abit too much and literature on the subject would have been a better option but its too late to do anything now and theres no point in starting a petty argument over it 

score 1 for peace and love lol

and for the benefit of any1 who is to read this about mixing species here is some literature on the subject 

Amphibiancare.com >> Mixing and Keeping Different Species of Reptiles and Amphibians Together


----------

